# Plant ID Help.



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello; Just wondering what the thin leaf plant is on the right and left of the picture above.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Narrow leaf java fern


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree, that was my thought when I saw it, that is a nice looking one


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah; 
That tank is awesome.


----------

